# Got to love Adams rinsless wash.



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

So I used Adams rinsless wash today, with a twist and diluted it as a waterless wash.

I'm in love with it.

Now this is a major case, not been washed in 2 years (work van) so I just wanted to see what it could lift.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Good job, good stuff isn't it.

Did you dilute down by 16:1 to make the waterless wash ?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

brooklandsracer said:


> Good job, good stuff isn't it.
> 
> Did you dilute down by 16:1 to make the waterless wash ?


Thank you. Yes it is.

Yes 16:1.

I didn't think it was going to move much dirt at all, as it's been 2 years since it was washed, but as soon as I have it a gentle wipe it all came off.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

They serve me brilliantly as I have no running water and my car is parked 50 mtrs or so from the house. I use ONR myself but I believe Adams to be similar.
However I wouldn't use these products on a car with really heavy soiling.
If my car is really badly soiled I visit family , use their drive and do the old 2 bucket method. Rinsless washes (of course they're not totally waterless ) are great for general safe washing of a car, ONR recommend doing two 'washes' with their product on heavy soil before drying. I just wouldn't have the confidence on really heavy grime :lol:

I'd love to hear from anyone who have used both products Adams vs ONR. I have a couple of unopened ONR at the moment so don't want to go to further expense of buying Adams to try as a comparison just yet.

Harry


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

westerman said:


> They serve me brilliantly as I have no running water and my car is parked 50 mtrs or so from the house. I use ONR myself but I believe Adams to be similar.
> However I wouldn't use these products on a car with really heavy soiling.
> If my car is really badly soiled I visit family , use their drive and do the old 2 bucket method. Rinsless washes (of course they're not totally waterless ) are great for general safe washing of a car, ONR recommend doing two 'washes' with their product on heavy soil before drying. I just wouldn't have the confidence on really heavy grime :lol:
> 
> ...


Not used ONR but use both the Adams Rinseless Wash and Waterless Wash.

The OP was impressed with Rinseless used as a waterless wash at 16:1 but the Adams Waterless Wash as a stand alone product literally takes it up a couple of notches and does cut through any grime with ease, even the dreaded road salt. I mostly use the Rinseless in spring/summer and Waterless from October to March.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

That's interesting, didn't realise they made a completely waterless version as well as the rinseless one, well I've only ever used ONR so never really looked at Adams.

Thing with ONR is it goes such a long way and I never need more than a cap full or so for each wash. I assume the waterless one is as suggested used neat, so will hit the economy? However looking at the youtube video it does seem like a good alternative for a regularly used QD?

Harry


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

westerman said:


> That's interesting, didn't realise they made a completely waterless version as well as the rinseless one, well I've only ever used ONR so never really looked at Adams.
> 
> Thing with ONR is it goes such a long way and I never need more than a cap full or so for each wash. I assume the waterless one is as suggested used neat, so will hit the economy? However looking at the youtube video it does seem like a good alternative for a regularly used QD?
> 
> Harry


I used the rinsless one as a waterless wash at 16:1


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Adams wash looks interesting, it is great to see so many products in this area.

In terms of ONR, if that was my car I would spray Opti-Clean on that lower panel or if just using ONR then spray ONR 32:1 before washing with standard mix of ONR.

There is a strange belief that rinseless washes are only good for very light dirt, it is not true. They do have limits but so do traditional shampoos.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> The Adams wash looks interesting, it is great to see so many products in this area.
> 
> In terms of ONR, if that was my car I would spray Opti-Clean on that lower panel or if just using ONR then spray ONR 32:1 before washing with standard mix of ONR.
> 
> There is a strange belief that rinseless washes are only good for very light dirt, it is not true. They do have limits but so do traditional shampoos.


I'm sure you're spot on with your comments, it's just when one sees a lot of caked on mud.salt etc it takes some nerve to wade in with a rinseless wash whereby you can't actually see the polymer protection as can be seen in a thick lather.
It's very rare my car has dirt like this but I have to admit to using conventional shampoo when it has.
That said, using obvious precautions with ONR, regarding spraying, dwell time and at least two passes with the mitt before drying does, I'm told, work.

Harry


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

westerman said:


> I'm sure you're spot on with your comments, it's just when one sees a lot of caked on mud.salt etc it takes some nerve to wade in with a rinseless wash whereby you can't actually see the polymer protection as can be seen in a thick lather.
> It's very rare my car has dirt like this but I have to admit to using conventional shampoo when it has.
> That said, using obvious precautions with ONR, regarding spraying, dwell time and at least two passes with the mitt before drying does, I'm told, work.
> 
> Harry


I think the standard advice from Optimum is if your paint is covered in mud etc, use a pressure washer to remove all the heavy dirt and I would assume this is true for traditional shampoos as well. ONR is great but it is not a miracle product.

Here is an old picture by Yvan Lacroix before he moved to Optimum https://photobucket.com/gallery/user/repare-brise/media/cGF0aDovcGhvdG81NjQuanBn/?ref= on this dirty paint he used a steam cleaner (with ONR) and then washed with a bucket of ONR. In Canada they get some very dirty cars.

When I have been faced with very dirty paint, most of the time I use a garage pressure washer or when not available I use Opti-clean to pre-spray and then wash with ONR. I use a separate wash mitt for the dirty panels and these are not returned to the bucket.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Errr going a bit off thread here 

OP is about ADAMS Rinseless wash. :detailer:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

brooklandsracer said:


> Errr going a bit off thread here
> 
> OP is about ADAMS Rinseless wash. :detailer:


I don't think the intention is to go off thread. For those of us who haven't used Adams it's more a case of how it compares to ONR.
But my point was, although I haven't used Adams, one has to be pretty brave to use a rinseless wash on really heavy dirt.

I find the thread really useful as it appears that with the proper technique, these things do work on the heaviest of soiling.

Harry


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

westerman said:


> I don't think the intention is to go off thread. For those of us who haven't used Adams it's more a case of how it compares to ONR.
> But my point was, although I haven't used Adams, one has to be pretty brave to use a rinseless wash on really heavy dirt.
> 
> I find the thread really useful as it appears that with the proper technique, these things do work on the heaviest of soiling.
> ...


Ive used ONR as well, and I personal think the Adams is better. Thats just my views.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Ive used ONR as well, and I personal think the Adams is better. Thats just my views.


And this is what detailing is all about, finding the product which works well for you.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Ljh1991 said:


> So I used Adams rinsless wash today, with a twist and diluted it as a waterless wash.
> 
> I'm in love with it.
> 
> Now this is a major case, not been washed in 2 years (work van) so I just wanted to see what it could lift.


One gallon of rinseless will make your about 5 years worth of waterless wash


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Interesting reading. I’m a great convert to rinsless washing. Just had a quick look at pricing (I know there’s more to it than £, but....), and there’s a significant difference. 16oz = £15.99 for the Adams v’s £19.95 for 32oz of ONR......

I don’t think there can be that much of a difference in dilution ratios and quality of product to justify that price difference. Is there.....?


----------

